

Show HN: Shadow Cities - Location Based MMO for iPhone - enra
http://www.shadowcities.com

======
enra
Hi guys. We have been working with the game almost about year now and just
opened up the game on the US App Store.

~~~
stefan1
Hi enra, I just played this for about 30 minutes. I was intrigued because it
was billed as location-based MMO. The site didn't really give me any
expectations of what the gameplay was going to be like.

The intro made me smile when the fingerprint showed up. Didn't know which team
to pick because I couldn't tell if there was any particular strength in each
side. I went with Architects. I was imagining possibly have some powers from
the surrounding buildings?

Game started and it put me on my home address, not current location. Awesome!
how'd it do that? I liked the tutorial to the gameplay. It was clear. It
looked like you were using openstreetmap. I spent some time noticing the fog-
of-war effect and the lighting.

The game started and I repeated the tutorial steps to advance. At first, I
didn't see that I had to click "collect my reward" on the missions screen. Why
not give the reward on completion? The Missions screen is difficult to read.
Even though there isn't much text here, I didn't read most of it. Everything
is kind of center-aligned and difficult to understand at a glance. The cloud-
view was a cool effect, but the map was blurry here. Somethings I am looking
forward to see: Other players in the game, and figuring out what to do to
capture a gateway. I will definitely keep playing the game.

good luck

~~~
enra
Thanks a lot for the detailed feedback. Missions are something we trying to
improve pretty soon.

For the wrong location part, I could guess that your device's location
services were not on or working for some reason.

Yeah and please try play the game for a while. Most of the fun comes from the
weekly campaigns and when you get to more urban areas, or have friends build
teleports(beacons) for you to jump to.

Also see the <http://www.shadowcities.com/help/> or ask help in the in-game
chat or on the forums <http://www.shadowcities.com/forum/> :)

------
jaddison
Too bad that there aren't any holes in the seal in North America, let alone
other parts of the world other than Europe.

I guess that makes me safe from magical creatures, but it means I'm away from
the fun and action of it all. ;)

~~~
enra
We're are you based at? We are in process of improving the maps for Northern
America but there should be Gateways here and there and at least in cities.

